# HELP!!!Purchasing Advice Needed!! Yoder 640 vs GMG Prime vs. New Traeger



## MEATSTICK_BBQ (Mar 9, 2019)

I have been saving up to purchase a new Pellet Smoker/Grill and I have been pretty set on purchasing a Yoder 640 with comp cart, but with the new GMG Prime that has come out and Traeger releasing a new line in a couple days, I am taking another look at my decision. 

Should I go with my original plan of Yoder 640 with Comp Cart, try to new GMG, or possible Traeger based on any rumors they have heard.

Or should I go in a totally different direction?

My goals is to work on my craft and eventually compete in small amateur comps later this fall. I will probably have a separate post about WSM vs Pit Barrell later. Thanks!


----------



## kruizer (Mar 9, 2019)

Apples and oranges. Yoder YS 640 is the top of the heap. Treager is in the middle somewhere.


----------



## MEATSTICK_BBQ (Mar 9, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Apples and oranges. Yoder YS 640 is the top of the heap. Treager is in the middle somewhere.


Does the Timberline 1300 compare to the YS640?


----------



## kruizer (Mar 9, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 9, 2019)

It all depends on what you are looking for. The Yoder is a tank but it also will rust badly and has an old technology controller. I have the timberline 1300 and chose it over the Yoder for several reason. Comparing them, the 1300 is double wall insulated with 1304 Stainless Steel, the Yoder is heavy gauge solid steel, the 1300 is powdercoated black to resist rust, the Yoder is just painted and rust is a problem. The 1300 has a PID controller with Wifi control and a single probe, the Yoder has an older non PID controller without wifi capability. The 1300 has 3 heavy duty SS racks for 1300 Sq inches of cooking space, the Yoder has a bottom shelf and a slide out expanded metal second shelf, for a total of 1070 Sq inches. I could go on but you get the picture. They will both put out great food but for me, the 1300 is just a lot more grill for the money.


----------



## GMGSmoker455 (Apr 4, 2019)

MEATSTICK_BBQ said:


> I have been saving up to purchase a new Pellet Smoker/Grill and I have been pretty set on purchasing a Yoder 640 with comp cart, but with the new GMG Prime that has come out and Traeger releasing a new line in a couple days, I am taking another look at my decision.
> 
> Should I go with my original plan of Yoder 640 with Comp Cart, try to new GMG, or possible Traeger based on any rumors they have heard.
> 
> ...



Obviously a lot comes down to personal preference, but I will put in a plug for the GMG Prime. I bought a GMG DB Prime WIFI 2 weeks ago. I have no idea how it will hold up over time, but so far it's great. I have made chicken quarters, a couple of racks of St. Louis ribs, some pizzas, a small turkey breast, and a round roast. The grill temperature has held dead on to set temperature even in medium wind at <30F. The only possible issue I have is that I am not sure if I am going to be getting enough smoke into the meat to suit me. Tonight I am making a smoked meatloaf. I bought an upper shelf which I am thinking will put the meat up into the "smoke zone". I find out tonight if that works. 

I bought the GMG over the Traeger for a couple of reasons.
1. GMG has had WIFI for a few years now and it sounded like it worked pretty well. So far it has worked great for me.
2. GMG has the pizza oven insert. This also worked great. My wife declared the pizza to be "restaurant quality".
3. Overall I like the construction of the GMG frame better than the Traeger.
4. I think that the GMG value at the pricepoint.

Just my 2 cents......

If it winds up that I hate the GMG later, I'll let you know.


----------

